# what was your purpose for joining tbt?



## Llust (Feb 12, 2016)

my apologies if this is in the wrong board. i didn't lurk much before joining, and im not sure why, but when i saw that tbt had a bell system for currency, i was like **** yeah im joining. i just used it for trading items in acnl and im so glad i joined tbt after that. im really lazy when it comes to collecting bells in the game, and i think the highest amount of bells i've ever had before joining was like 25k igb, which is like dirt poor compared to what i have now tbh


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined for finding friends in Wild World. Man did it die shortly after that.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined to get villagers honestly.... I never dreamed of being able to actually getting Ankha, but someone like gave her to me within 10 minutes of me joining.... then I was sold


----------



## Chris01 (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined so I could have friends to visit in New Leaf, I never was able to do it on WW


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined to get my dreamies and items I needed

I didn't expect more than that lol


----------



## Javocado (Feb 12, 2016)

to get bob


----------



## seliph (Feb 12, 2016)

taesaek held me hostage til i joined


----------



## lucitine (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined to have people to chat to about AC


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 12, 2016)

I join beaus i need to open up my town and not be afraid of people ( Town got stolen few times ) I Want to learn how to trust other and make friends.But i also want to help other


----------



## Mariah (Feb 12, 2016)

Because ACC was ****.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 12, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Because ACC was ****.



Your signature is very.. unique c:


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 12, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Because ACC was ****.



yeah so true...


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2016)

I wanted to be famous and have Jeff put me on youtube true story


----------



## inkling (Feb 12, 2016)

to trade online... i don't play anymore though..which is hard to believe after being dedicated to my town for nearly 2 years


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 12, 2016)

Basically because I hated ACC, so I decided to just join here.

Also joined because I wanted to discuss about ACCF more and wifi and stuff.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined tbt because someone i really hate now (I hope he vanished from earth >.>) told me to do so.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined to get villagers, buy items I didn't have in the game, and just talk about animal crossing with other people that like it as much as I do.


----------



## MintySky (Feb 12, 2016)

To get my dreamies and other items that I may need in the game and also just playing AC:NL with other people.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

get dream villagers.. yes cliche dot com but that as it.. 

i eventually stayed cause i met so many nice peeps so that's it ^^


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 12, 2016)

I love the game and I wanted to talk to other people who love the game. I didn't lurk before I joined. I saw that this was an active place and I jumped right in.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 12, 2016)

The old thread I joined started getting really mean and the people weren't nice...so I decided to join here and was amazed at how positive and friendly everyone was! I joined and have been on for about 2 years now and still love it.


----------



## Libra (Feb 12, 2016)

To be able to ask questions since New Leaf was my first Animal Crossing game. ^_^


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 12, 2016)

To help my Japanese friend trade regional exclusives in other regions with Japanese players. Okay, I'm gonna be honest. I wanted to stop him from duping stuff, by supplying legit items one after another like forever.

He's been my very personal friend. And he doesn't play AC anymore. I miss the time we were hanging out.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined to get items and villagers from people.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 12, 2016)

To play with people cause I can never make friends but it backfired terribly now I feel like everyone hates me and I don't really go on tbt anymore because it makes me depressed.


----------



## Tensu (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined so I could meet more people who played ACNL and trade items.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 12, 2016)

I was bored on Christmas break and played lots of ACNL. I had a problem and googled it, this site was the first hit in the search. I just joined because I could and like to register everywhere as early as possible, but I only got active a few days ago.


----------



## Araie (Feb 12, 2016)

Mainly to just get items and villagers I didn't have in ACNL, and just to visit other towns and such. I don't really do that anymore though.


----------



## scotch (Feb 12, 2016)

to get celia


----------



## pine.apples (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined to find my dreamies! I already have found two and I am still working to find the other eight!


----------



## Artist (Feb 12, 2016)

Tom said:


> I joined for finding friends in Wild World. Man did it die shortly after that.



in relation to over many years, how active is tbt now?
is it considered like moderate, active or dead now ( just asking cuz uve been here a long while)


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 12, 2016)

i joined because i had to restart Animal Crossing : New Leaf , and i really wanted my Rosie again. but i ended up staying because i like how nice most of the people are around here , that and its a very active site!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 12, 2016)

Curtis said:


> in relation to over many years, how active is tbt now?
> is it considered like moderate, active or dead now ( just asking cuz uve been here a long while)


I honestly expected it to be me, Jake, the Staff and former staff at this point. In the olden days usually a year or two after the release people lose interest and stop talking about it. ACNL is the outlier though I'd argue Amiibo cashgrabs HHD and Amiibo Festival/Party gave us an extra burst.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 12, 2016)

i joined here so i could talk about ac with other people who really enjoy it.

i... actually don't talk about ac here as much as i thought i would when i joined, though. well, compared to how much i talk about other things on here. but that's definitely not a bad thing. in fact, it's probably made me come here more often than i would've done if this forum was only about ac


----------



## Dorian (Feb 12, 2016)

I actually joined strictly out of curiosity. But then I saw you could actually adopt villagers and I was hooked.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined because Animal Crossing is my absolute favorite game of all, and TBT is the best forum for it. Even before my account was made, I was lurking for months.

Sometimes a google search for acnl help would lead me to a thread here. I noticed how kind people were, unlike a lot of other forums I lurk, and decided to overcome my usual shyness and join in. The rest is history. ^u^


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined because my best friend was on here for ages and she always showed me heaps of art of her mayor people made for her and would always talk about her friends on here so I decided I would join in on the cool community (and I'm kinda addicted to Animal Crossing Games so)


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined cause I wanted to meet people and also because some of the forums are super helpful


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined, because shortly after I got AC:NL, I found out about how you can connect online to it (I usually played single-player games so it was a new thing for me except for the wireless communication bit xD), and I first joined GameFAQs.  I cringed so much.  People on there were rude, I rarely got a trade to go through, people stole/duped (I usually only play legit, so it really irked me when everyone asked me to dupe or borrow my stuff to dupe), etc.

My first trade on GameFAQs, I wanted some perfect fruit.  When the person came over, they gave me perfect fruit baskets that say '0' fruit, and I was like "wtf you ripped me off".  Turns out with a little research, they're perfect fruit spawners which I now have hidden in the deepest darkest part of my town so no one sees or finds them; they still kinda creep me out a bit tbh.  In the process of looking up the weird 0 fruit baskets, I found a thread on TBT that explained them.  I explored a bit, and the people seemed friendly, and it was active, so I joined, hoping I could finally get some LEGIT perfect fruit.

And here I am, over a year later, with my town even worse than when I joined; but at least I finally got some fruit.


----------



## pandapples (Feb 12, 2016)

For villagers, bells, and items.


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Feb 12, 2016)

I played ACLGTTC and then New Leaf. Wanted friends. still no one has visited.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 12, 2016)

I needed some money for my Cafe.... and someone helped and i was sold..


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2016)

It was a couple days before ACNL came out here and I deliberately went looking for an active forum I could join to meet people to play online. I was already familiar with TBT from ACWW days and was happy to see it was still around.


----------



## Damniel (Feb 12, 2016)

Wanted Wolfgang. Now look what happened.


----------



## Albuns (Feb 12, 2016)

I pretty much joined solely because someone encouraged me too. It was only a few months later that I was actively participating on any of the forum boards though.


----------



## NursePhantump (Feb 12, 2016)

tbh I just needed a place to kind of ramble about my special interest since none of my friends really like it so I can't ramble about it often ;v;


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 12, 2016)

Probably just to talk to other people/be around other people that play ACNL. I didn't know anyone irl who played it at the time, and I thought TBT looked friendly enough. It took me like a year to finally start trading with other users because I wanted to get all of my villagers first, but it eventually happened and it was really helpful  Lately, I've just been sticking around to kill time.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined because I wanted some items for NL and I wasn't getting any replies on ACC.


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 12, 2016)

so that i could have a place where i was constantly frustrated with people's stupidity. also bc i was greedy and wanted igb


----------



## piichinu (Feb 12, 2016)

for bells so i could party


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined to get a balloon in a giveaway.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 12, 2016)

NursePhantump said:


> tbh I just needed a place to kind of ramble about my special interest since none of my friends really like it so I can't ramble about it often ;v;



That's never stopped me. I just ramble on about stuff they don't care about or understand, while they stand there with their eyes glazing over. LOL


----------



## kelpy (Feb 12, 2016)

I joined for acnl friends but I don't even play anymore.
...Why am I here still?


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

I joined for ACNL friends because I was lonely.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 22, 2021)

I know this thread is very old,  but I just want to tell the truth of the real reason I joined this site in the first place. I came from a site called Nookazon and I posted on here to express how much I dislike the site, but sadly I started to handle things poorly. I started lashing out at people, only because they were helping me, but I let my anger get the best of me. Since then I gotten my first warning point. It wasn't a good impression it was my fault either way because I was foolish.

Then I started making threads about the game. Stuff I liked, disliked, and what I thought could improve on the game. At first things were going well but then I started getting attacked by certain people.   I was free sharing my opinions on how I felt about New Horizons. I didn't say or call anyone names, I did not insult people. I feel like this is some sort of false reporting. I was trying to express how my thoughts are on the game and now I get a warning saying are how I'm the toxic one? There were many users who were attacking me just because I had a different opinion on how I felt about the game.

Here I was thinking this website would be a good way to express myself and of course I was told by others that its a nice community here. I haven't been treated fair ever since I got here. First I got a warning for me saying "whatever" during the time I made that Nookazon Moderators Rant, then I got 2 warnings for me having a different account when I was trying to start over and I was NEVER given the chance to select the account that I wanted. Instead I was forced to use this account.

I am not here to start any arguments but I just want to clear this whole confusion thing up. I got attacked by other users who kept assuming that I only post "negative" things about the game when in reality I've spoken about good things about the game and not just negative. Sure there are times I was hard on the game but I am not one of those people who is like "I hate this game so much" I am not like that at all. Many people on this site don't seem to understand the difference between having an actual valid opinion and then having to be attacked by others who simply don't agree with you. Its a hurtful feeling.

Since then it only gotten worse. I try so hard to be positive and pretend like everything is okay, but it is not okay because I find myself just finding it so hard to even try to ignore my problems and it becomes worse for me. Even when I try to open up a little bit, some people think I'm just overreacting or thinking that I am making the whole thing up. I don't expect anyone to feel bad for me or even open up to me, because I don't want to ruin their day or waste their time trying to solve my problems. Its something only me can solve. Of course I tell myself "well why I am saying this when I isolate myself?" Truth be told its because I have trust issues, due to being hurt so many times in the past and being mistreated.

I don't deserve to be happy not after all the things I've said and done, I am just someone who has suffered through too much pain and whenever I do try to feel happiness its like its there at one point and it fades away. I know it should not be this hard but it is as someone who has an autistic disorder and suffers from depression. I just realized that this site wasn't for me because I ended up saying things that I regret saying and all those warning points were really reminding me so much of what I've done.

So as of April 20, 2021 I decided to quit using this site. I just want to say this  I'm so sorry everyone. I'm sorry to all the people I hurt. I'm sorry to anyone who was offended by my words or actions, but I just can't take this pain anymore. Feel like everytime I use this site I just feel like getting silenced or getting into trouble so easily. It has not been a good time for me. I know nobody would care if I leave this site for good since they got tired of me speaking, but for the sake of my mental health I am going to be leaving this site. I guess this is it for me. Goodbye Bell Tree Forums.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2021)

Joined to make ACNL friends and then ACNH friends.  Have made a lot of good memories along the way and I still love the site, but now I’ve been here for too long.  Sadly most other forums are either dead or terrible these days...


----------



## Corrie (Apr 22, 2021)

I joined to trade online with people back in the New Leaf days and stayed because this community is awesome!


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 22, 2021)

I believe I joined TBT to trade since I wanted the 7-11 set really bad and other items. I was really nervous about trading and again after I returned from my NL hiatus, but I am glad I decided to try something outside my comfort zone. I normally don’t like multiplayer and am awkward at socializing yet I made so many friends and good memories here and have some friends I hang out pretty regularly in game .

I had been thinking about leaving a few times, but I am really glad I haven’t. I have so many friends here, I love the contests, browsing the museum and seeing how creative and talented everyone on here is, trading even though I suck at the selling part of it . And a lot of people here are accepting of my opinions and me in general which is really nice  since i don’t fit in really anywhere usually.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2021

oops forgot to mention i joined when i was playing NL.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 22, 2021)

i dont even remember, it just happened


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2021)

pretty positive I just joined cause my brother joined a few months before I did in order to show off an AC related project he was working on and he ofc had me helping him out with it. but because he noted the game was basically gonna be a ROM hack of... I think AC:GCN? he was told by a staff member that he wasn't allowed to discuss it on the forum, so he became inactive.

anyways yeah I basically joined because he did and I was also very inactive until about June 2016 :>


----------



## Beanz (Apr 22, 2021)

i joined for trading purposes. i wanted to get some specific items in nl and i didn’t really have an intention to stay but i’m so glad i did.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 22, 2021)

I joined to trade for some region locked items in New Leaf. I wanted things like the blossom lantern, hinaningyo, and general's fan which were only available in Japan. So after lurking for a while, I joined and earned some TBT to buy the items I wanted.

Then, I stayed because this community is so awesome and I got hooked.


----------



## Serabee (Apr 22, 2021)

I wanted to be able to trade items (and maybe even sell/buy villagers) and had heard this was a good site for it. I know some, like Nookazon, tend to be busier... but, well, I haven't heard much good stuff about using them. The feedback system here is FANTASTIC and I have NEVER had a bad experience. The worst thing that's ever happened to me on here was someone forgetting one item in a giant trade- I just shrugged it off as a super easy mistake.

But I didn't join until ACNH was released because, in ACNL, I could get almost every single item I wanted eventually. With the limits ACNH put on getting items, you're almost forced to trade... or pray for AMAZING RNG luck with tree drops/Redd items. As glad as I am that I joined (trading has been helpful and I've had good experiences with the people here), I'm still a bit peeved at Nintendo for forcing so much socialization in this game. I mean, this ain't Pokemon. We shouldn't NEED to trade


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2021)

I joined because I finally decided to pursue my dreamies in New Leaf and I believe I saw someone giving one of them away! My memories a bit dodgy though so maybe I'm not remembering all too correctly. It could have just also been because I wanted to start playing online and trading. Before joining the forums, I had *never* played online before. So it kind of brought a fresh perspective to the game for me after i joined ^_^


----------



## deana (Apr 23, 2021)

I joined to do some trading in New Leaf because I didn't have New Horizons yet at the time so I was playing New Leaf again out of jealousy  I had never done any trading before or really engaged in any AC community but I found this place as one of the only active places for New Leaf trading in 2020.

Turns out this place is just the best place ever  I'm glad I found my way here


----------



## Moritz (Apr 23, 2021)

I dont really recall.
I believe I joined when I got a new 2ds so I could use amiibo in new leaf 
Guess I was just hyped to get back into the game? Dunno

I came back because I remembered the site from when I first joined and wanted a place to talk acnh


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Apr 23, 2021)

Basically just trading items in Animal Crossing and trading or giving away my items to those who need it. 

TBT Collectible collecting is pretty fun as well but not as high of a priority, though I do like trying to keep my lineup in-theme for each month.


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2021)

new leaf trades. i was already an active trader on gamefaqs and acc at the time but found that i liked this community a lot better (and still do) . my 6th year anniversary of becoming a tbt member is actually tomorrow (april 24th)!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 24, 2021)

I originally joined the forums because at that time I was in a group with a bunch of people who were from TBT, though I never really had a reason to be here so I just never posted and forgot about the forums after awhile. I ended up coming back in April 2020 after New Horizons came out, when I noticed the link to the forums on AC World and remembered I had an account here. I decided to do some trading here after seeing all the threads in Nook's Cranny, and eventually just stuck around on the forums even once my trading activity had died down.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 24, 2021)

I don’t remember, but I joined when I started playing NL so I can imagine I was just looking for somewhere with people I could talk to about the game as well as trade with! as my NL playtime died down I forgot about tbt but when NH came out I remembered the great community here and I’m so happy to be back


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 24, 2021)

something something new leaf something probably idr


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 24, 2021)

I lost my first copy of New Leaf (after I had put like 1200 hours into it) so I had to start over and wanted to get as many items as fast as possible! Kinda glad that it led to TBT, this is a great community


----------



## Cirice (Apr 24, 2021)

I joined for the streetpass balloons from New Leaf because I wanted them all !


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 24, 2021)

I joined as I wanted to get Bianca for my new leaf town. First trades are very scary  Must have been totally traumatised as I didn’t start posting until new horizons came out. Everyone was so lovely and friendly I stuck around. Now you can’t get rid of me


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 24, 2021)

I have no friends that are playing Animal Crossing, so I joined back when I was searching mainly Villagers for New Leaf.
Never regretted joining.  
Such a fun place and the TBT currency + collectibles are adding a lot to the forum aswell, instead of just talking we can 
hunt for cool things


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 24, 2021)

I came across tbt when I started trading for NH and didn't really had the intention to join a online community (I hadn't done that in years :/ ) but somehow I've stuck around since then and enjoyed all the people I've came across & the events that happened here. In rl, I don't have many friends that play AC or even nintendo so this was a great feeling to hang out with other people enjoying the franchise =)


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2021)

Honestly, I'm not sure? A friend got me to join during New Leaf, but I never, _ever_ played that game with anyone here (unless Club Tortimer counts.).
It seems so strange to join a forum like this without intending to play the game with others, but here I am.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 24, 2021)

I wanted a more solid place to receive news and read discussion about NH when it came out.
 I also wanted to try and find someone selling Pietro.

I had heard of TBT before this though, but I just hadn't joined because I'm honestly not a very social person. I'm still surprised to this day how much this forum has coaxed me out of my shell. I remember really struggling to type my first posts here. Now I most likely talk a bit too much.​


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 24, 2021)

I remembered it fromw playing wild world,even though I didn't join back then. But when playing newleaf for the first time I immediately looked up this site again and joined, and than around the start of ACNH rumors I came back again haha. But this last time I stayed a lot longer and more active


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 24, 2021)

i had made some friends online from new leaf and after using a few chat rooms one of them recommended we join this site. i used tbt to talk to them for a while but then we all stopped playing i guess? idk haha i came back years later to see about ordering another slushie machine since i had restarted my original town and didnt have a few of the limited time items.. and then i came back when new horizons was released so i could get different town fruits, and ive been mostly using the site for interacting with other people in the community since then but i do trade or visit other people occasionally


----------



## Horus (Apr 24, 2021)

To start was pretty obvious, just to trade for City Folk items.

 I stayed for the personas or low-key celebrities that were apart of such a small forum that created groups and a sense of belonging that you wouldn't just find anywhere. On top of that, the gossip was top tier. 

These days I won't recognize any user here unless they dm me about my pokeball collectible several times.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 24, 2021)

I joined because I wanted to trade with others in NH. I didn’t intend to stay but I liked interacting and having fun with others.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 24, 2021)

I joined because I don't know anyone who plays the game IRL and wanted to share thoughts and experiences. I found this place while searching for opinions on AC:NH and first inteded to just read what others think about the game, the villagers etc., but then figuered that I might as well create an account.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Apr 24, 2021)

I don’t really remember too much, but I think I was browsing and looking for Animal Crossing stuff on google and then suddenly came across this website. I think then I browsed a little bit and realized this site was sooo much better than the other forum I was using. I’m actually glad I joined. The events are so much fun and I love talking to all the people here and collecting the collectibles.


----------



## pup (Apr 24, 2021)

i think i joined for region locked items in NL. my partner at the time had a 3ds and NL so i could get most things i didn't already have (like fruit) but there were so many cute region locked items in NL! i think the villager trading was what made me stay though, having spent a lot of time plot resetting in NL, getting to trade easily with nice folks was much more fun.

i use amiibo now for villagers (or just go island hunting, way more fun that resetting) and mostly stick around to buy resources and color/variant locked items for ACNH. super grateful for this community! it makes the game much more fun. i'm much older than when i started using TBT and i just love the chill vibe of TBT. i can't be bothered to learn how to use one of the other sites lol.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Apr 24, 2021)

I was wondering if there were other Animal Crossing forums besides ACC (which is kinda dying now sadly), and I found this place and realized it's much more active which makes me know that forums aren't dead...yet


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 24, 2021)

I can’t really recall the reason I decided to join. There was just a time I joined online forums related to video games I played, and I just stuck around.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm fairly certain I joined because I had planned to stop using GameFaqs for Animal Crossing trades. That had been the main Animal Crossing site I used when I first got into New Leaf and I did use it for a long time! I think some kind of drama went down though so I decided I wanted to quit, lol. I made an account here but I'm really sure why I didn't use it. I feel like I ended up going back to GameFaqs and then I joined a separate Nintendo forum before taking a break from forums and such for a while.

I logged back into my account last March due to the release of New Horizons! I've absolutely loved getting to use The Bell Tree for trades and to discuss the game in general. Having the other spaces on the forum has been so nice too and it's helped me make some new friends.  I wish I had been more active years ago but oh well!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 24, 2021)

I came from ACC cause man that place was D E D. I can't remember exactly why I first joined, it certainly wasn't for trading cause I didn't have WiFi back then.

I think I joined tbt for the same reason I joined ACC, to interact and discuss with other players. I heard tbt was more active and boi, even with New Leaf being as old as it was, this place was still way more active than ACC.

After months of having the account untouched thou cause somehow I messed up my password while making the account, I reset it and even since then I've been pretty active.


----------



## Tindre (Apr 25, 2021)

Wanted to make and share designs in NL, I think. I had been reading the forums before I registered too. ♡ its such a good vibe in here.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 25, 2021)

Found this forum after rediscovering animal crossing through new leaf and have been here pretty much since then! I just love this community so much and it’s my little safe haven when I want to escape the real world. The Museum is definitely my favourite aspect of the forum as I’m so inspired by other creative users, but as I’ve drifted away from the games I’ve loved the non-AC subforums like Brewsters cafe which keep me coming back daily


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 25, 2021)

I joined to trade missing art pieces in New Leaf. After that, it grew to me getting all the flowers and catalogue items I wanted in New Leaf. 

It was also essential for me when New Horizons came out and I wanted all the fruit and flowers


----------



## jefflomacy (Apr 25, 2021)

The word 'purpose' makes this whole concept seem so ... important, high level, god-like. But the _reason_ I joined The Bell Tree was to discuss New Horizons in 2019 and be part of the general hype train. It was fun! Now I'm just here because no one ever leaves.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 25, 2021)

I can't recall how I even stumbled upon this site as I explored the web (maybe when I typed in New Leaf related stuff on the Google search engine?) but I lurked for a while and ultimately decided to join in 2016 because I was desperately seeking help in finding several items in New Leaf. From the top of my head the items ranged from wallpaper, flooring and clothing.

I didn't care to really chat with others outside of trades or discuss anything else non-AC related. I even took a two and a half year hiatus once I was done playing NL, which I regret because I missed out on a bunch of events/fairs, and therefore some very nice collectibles/awards. With the release of New Horizons, I returned, and began to feel less shy about socializing with others. I also feel comfortable and eager to share the things I like such as drawing and writing. It's a great outlet for whenever I'm feeling creative about something.

This is a real nice community with some good folks, collectibles are a lot of fun, and now I can't quite imagine life away from this place.


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 25, 2021)

I joined because I was looking for the last Taurus fragment that I needed to make the Taurus bathtub lol. It was just out of Taurus season and I was one short. So happy I joined, because this place has really been like a family to me, especially over the past year. I try to do what I can to give back and help others, even in just little ways.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 25, 2021)

New Leaf stuff, mainly wanted to adopt villagers. I was getting tired of tumblr so moving here was way better for animal crossing trades. Stayed for the people and events, I like a lot of the people on this forum.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 25, 2021)

I joined in 2014 to sell my villager Coco in NL for in game bells. I was pretty poor even after trying to grind bells and at the time Coco was selling for around 20 mil IGB. After finding a buyer, I bought a few hard to get items on this site too and was hooked ever since. I think in 2016 I participated in my first TBTF event (halloween event) and had a lot of fun figuring out the riddles. I stopped going on for a bit but then once NH was announced I visited regularly and posted a lot to earn tbt for trading items in NH, which I still do to this day.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 25, 2021)

I honestly don’t remember, but it was likely to trade items and adopt villagers for New Leaf. I was too shy to talk so I mostly stuck to the trading boards. I also was active in the Pokemon boards, trading friend codes for the Friend Safari on XY. Wonder if anyone remembers that, I had the Electibuzz/Luxio/Pachirisu safari haha. After I was burned out on both games I just disappeared. Came back briefly after the hack fiasco in 2018 to change my password, also picked up a few villagers for my restart town.

Came back again with the release of New Horizons, mostly to look at discussions and trade items. I was less shy than before, so now I started getting active in discussions, participated in the fair, got an interest in collectibles, got back into drawing after years of feeling discourage thanks to such positive reception, did a lot of catalog trading, developed an obsession with Wix Candies, and made some great friends. I really wish I would have stuck around and participated with others before, as this place really has a genuine sense of community. Legit, it’s the best I’ve seen. ^^


----------



## Kattea (Apr 25, 2021)

Joined to catalog New Horizons items and to ask questions about the game, stayed for the collectibles and the people. The fair last year really showcased how incredible the staff and community are, I’ve never been so invested in an online forum. And I love how frequent events are throughout the year, it keeps me coming back even when I’m taking a break from Animal Crossing.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 25, 2021)

I joined to get villagers and get rid of furniture sets but really nothing else back then. Now days l just sit around on here and just talk about random things. I have no reason anymore imo because l haven't done anything Animal Crossing related on here.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 25, 2021)

I originally joined to trade amiibo cards with people. I've only traded amiibo once on here, and really I think it's too much effort.

But, I started reading through threads and now I'm still here because I enjoy posting screenshots of my island and looking at screenshots of other people's islands. I like seeing how people use different functions, like Harv's island, or what their villager lineup is.


----------



## petaI (May 6, 2021)

i wanted to buy and sell flowers on acnl


----------



## Roxxy (May 7, 2021)

I originally joined to get Bianca for my NL town. I was so nervous going to someone’s island but very excited to get a dreamie. Wish I had had the confidence to participate in the forum earlier. 

When NH came out I started to lurk around more. Got enough courage to enter the summer fair (stars will always be my fav collectables ) and with baby steps began posting more. Now I have met some great friends and spend far too much time here annoying everyone


----------



## Halloqueen (May 7, 2021)

My purpose for joining for the forum was to be able to acquire villagers and furniture in New Leaf and occasionally some Pokémon or items in Pokémon games as well.


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (May 11, 2021)

I wanted to talk to more people who enjoy the game and actually understand what I mean haha


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 11, 2021)

I joined because I was lonely on acnh I had one friend that didn’t play a lot and I was getting board with nobody to play with so I joined to meet friends


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 14, 2021)

I been in this community for several years.* My sole reason of joining this community is to search for my dear Felicity in New Leaf.*


----------



## Lavy (Jun 9, 2021)

I joined because I lost all my data for NH and went looking online for the fruits and found this place


----------



## Kittywulfe (Jun 9, 2021)

I wasn't aware of this site until last summer when I was searching for a list of villagers who sing and found a post on here. I joined so that I could contribute to that list. I didn't use the site much after that until this past January when I finally started trading. Everyone I've interacted with has been super nice, but being a private person, I haven't really gotten close to anyone yet.


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 9, 2021)

I came here because I want items for my island, but I wasn't having luck on Nookazon and found myself really struggling there. Hoping that here will be a lot better!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm honestly not sure why I joined lmao

probably just because my brother was a member. I never used the forums at all really, until almost four years after I joined, in May 2015. even then I didn't become truly active until July 2016.


----------



## Bob Zombie (Jun 10, 2021)

I originally joined because someone asked me to to help decorate a new town!  I remember being amazed how easy it was get what I needed for ACNH on here.

I stayed (even though I'm really not "that" active) because of the games.  I thoroughly enjoy the egg hunts and even though I never win, the art contests.


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 10, 2021)

I joined originally in 2018  someone was giving away one of my dreamies in NL.  I did the one trade and then became active when NH came out. Now you can’t get rid of me as this forum and my amazing friends are more than I could wish for


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 21, 2021)

I joined because I was so in love with the Regal furniture series, but after a whole year of playing every. single. day I still had three or four missing items that never appeared in the nookies shop (already upgraded to max). So I joined to buy them.

But after that I stayed because there was so much fun in the forums!


----------



## Bugs (Jun 26, 2021)

I was one of the people who joined during the massive influx for ACNH, although I also played the other animal crossing games I was never compelled to seek out other players

I joined TBT cause I had been constantly lurking since New Horizons came out and thought I could actually add to the conversation  honestly this is the most active I've ever been on a forum I think. I love the sense of community here and it has vastly contributed to my enjoyment of the game


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 1, 2021)

I joined in after the first trailer for New Leaf came out, to discuss my excitement with people who also love the franchise and to analyze every little detail. I didn't have any friends at the time who played the game, so it was really fun joining the community.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 1, 2021)

to get some region exclusive items in new leaf that i wanted. 

before this in 2016 i used to be apart of ACC. i wasn’t active though and i eventually left for reasons (not because it sucked, i honestly didn’t think it was that bad but again i didn’t really post)


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 2, 2021)

I came here because I had questions a buddy on Discord couldn't answer and they kindly directed me here.  I stayed because this is such a chill place.


----------



## Vanida (Jul 2, 2021)

I looked up a question and it sent me here so I looked through at everything and when I found out you could trade with other people around the world I thought that was pretty cool but I’ve never but part of a forum before so I was unsure. A few weeks later I was looking on here again and I finally decided to join and it’s actually made animal crossing so much better for me.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 5, 2021)

I came here because I was looking for a community of animal crossing fans to interact with.  None of my "in real life" friends play/or have played any AC games so they don't really understand anything about how much I enjoy it.  And of course since I don't have friends to play with or sell/trade items with it's hard to complete my catalog, which is another reason I joined


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 5, 2021)

I joined after googling a question NH and I saw there was a post from here answering the question and I liked the look of the website so I joined so I could meet lovely people and play NH together.


----------

